

Don’t use that open API — it could be a trap - zio99
http://gigaom.com/mobile/10-google-chromebook-tips-tricks-and-tweaks/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+OmMalik+%28GigaOM%3A+Tech%29

======
ggchappell
The link is incorrect. Here is the correct link:

[http://gigaom.com/2012/07/09/dont-use-that-open-api-it-
could...](http://gigaom.com/2012/07/09/dont-use-that-open-api-it-could-be-a-
trap/)

------
zio99
sorry guys, the link posted is for _10 Google Chromebook tips, tricks and
tweaks_

------
mtgx
Wrong link.

